# was mögt ihr an Queensberry



## Sungirl94 (19 Juni 2011)

ich mag ja an Queensberry das sie tanzen singen und syphatisch sind.
was findet ihr so toll an Queensberry dafür möchte ich jetzt eine umfrage starten.


----------



## Buterfly (19 Juni 2011)

*AW: was mögt igr an Queensberry*

Meine erste Frage war: Wer ist Queensberry? Das konnte aber Google lösen.


Auf deine Frage sag ich mal: Gar nichts


----------



## lisaplenske (19 Juni 2011)

Wer ? 

cb-spray88


----------



## Punisher (19 Juni 2011)

Arsch und Titten


----------



## DerMarx (19 Juni 2011)

*AW: was mögt igr an Queensberry*



Buterfly schrieb:


> Meine erste Frage war: Wer ist Queensberry?



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, aber die Arbeit das zu googeln mach ich mir nicht ^.~


----------



## Rakime (19 Juni 2011)

Wo ist denn der Button "Nichts"??


----------



## Franky70 (19 Juni 2011)

Ihr seid gemein! 

Sungirl ist noch nicht mal 18, da müsst ihr doch nicht so fies antworten! 

Also...ich finde an Queensberry gut, dass sie so oft ihre Mitglieder austauschen, so brauche ich mir die Namen erst gar nicht merken. 

(Kleiner Tip: Zu so einer Umfrage gehören verschiedenen Meinungen (nicht nur positives). Zwischen lustig und albern zu wählen macht wenig Sinn)


----------



## tommie3 (20 Juni 2011)

Nix!


----------



## oggy (20 Juni 2011)

Dito!


----------



## Karrel (20 Juni 2011)

*AW: was mögt igr an Queensberry*



Buterfly schrieb:


> Meine erste Frage war: Wer ist Queensberry? Das konnte aber Google lösen.
> 
> 
> Auf deine Frage sag ich mal: Gar nichts



ich vermisse iwie auch die "nichts" anwortmöglichkeit


----------



## collins (21 Juni 2011)

Gibt es die noch ???

Ich fand Antonella ja ganz putzig,aber die scheint weg zu sein 

Also schlicht und ergreifend : Nichts


----------



## begoodtonite (21 Juni 2011)

also ich mochte nur die vici, aber die ist nicht mehr dabei. die anderen gehen mir echt sonstwo vorbei.


----------

